# Bringing African Cichlids from USA seller back to Manitoba?



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I am going to be in USA for two days, and I want to buy live African Cichlids from a member of Cichlid-Forum while I am there.

What do you guys think? Would I have much of an issue bringing back African Cichlids from USA to Manitoba? I would be buying from private seller, therefore I wouldn't really have a "receipt" per se.

How could I make this work?

_I fired a detailed email off to Canada Food Inspection Agency, detailing my info, seller's info, species scientific name and synonyms, amount of payment being exchanged, etc. However, this is too little, too late I am thinking. I should have planned this out more in advance._


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Make sure the water in your radiator is cycled? Sorry, any inquiries I've made into getting fish across the border have led nowhere. I would love to know the answer too. Also the answer to having fish shipped to me from the US. The few suppliers I've checked don't ship to Canada (presumably because of the complications, delays and inherent risks). Anyone done this small-scale? (no hijack intended - pls give priority to the OP's question).


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there anything official (like laws :roll: ) anywhere on bringing livestock into the country? Research into that.

I'm thinking you could just give it a go. Dress and look casual. Play stupid. Have a plan B, though.

Just in case, try to get something that at least "looks" official from the seller, what kind of fish they are (goldfish!  ), how many, that they've been "vaccinated" (just say it!), and that they're headed for a home aquarium for private use.

-Ryan


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There is no issues with taking cichlids over the border INTO Canada. You may have to pay a duty tax. Have a written list, with all of the scientific names, and the prices that you paid for them. There is no real need to do any further planning than this.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about the other direction? From Canada to US?


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

vaccinated! :lol:

*RyanR* , I'm sure you are right they would love to hear that, but it still made me laugh, hehe.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> What about the other direction? From Canada to US?


MUCH more difficult, need a license, and an appointment for inspection.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > What about the other direction? From Canada to US?
> ...


"A license?... for a pet fish?" someone's gotta make the Monty Python reference! :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

In Canada we're fairly certain that released cichlids won't survive in our environment so there are no restrictions for them. Same for all reptiles not including turtles/tortoises, you can bring them into Canada from any destination, to any destination for whatever reason you like.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Darkside said:


> In Canada we're fairly certain that released cichlids won't survive in our environment so there are no restrictions for them. Same for all reptiles not including turtles/tortoises, you can bring them into Canada from any destination, to any destination for whatever reason you like.


It's nice when common sense and bureaucracy are on the same page.

-Ryan


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

Ya just get way to cold up here for them to survive the whinter.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Received this reply from CFIA:



> Hello Robert,
> 
> This email is in response to your request for information on the import of live fish into Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

After 4.5 hours in bags (2 hours from seller to border, 1 hour at border, 1 hour home, 30 minutes acclimatization) . . .

40 Ã- Tropheus Moorii "Mpulungu" a.k.a. "Kasakalawe" made it home, sweet home! 

They're only 1" to about 2.25", but these are going to be a growout project, hoping for a colony of maybe 6 - 8 males, 18 - 24 females in the end, couple of years from now.

ZERO losses during the trip, and ZERO losses to date, cross fins.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Great stuff! Congrats on the pickup, and thanks for posting the info about the import regulations.


----------

